# Can someone please help me to Id these plants! thanks



## PaulCheng (Oct 9, 2009)

Good day to all aquatic plant specialists! My name is Paul, from South Africa, recently, I've collected some of these plants from our local stream! I would like to find out the can anyone assist me to ID these plants:

01


02


03


04


05


06


07


08


09


10


Your assistance is greatly appreciated

Yours thankfully

Paul


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

None of the pictures show on my computer.
Wrong format or incorrectly loaded.


----------



## PaulCheng (Oct 9, 2009)

*Please kindly assist me ID these plants*

Good day friends @ Dallas! My name is Paul! I am from South Africa, I have acquired few plants from local rivers and streams. But I have no idea what they are? If is possible can some of Pros. Id these following plants for me! your assistance is greatly appreciated! These plants are:

01

02

03

04

05

06

07

08

09

10

11

12


Your assistance is greatly appreciated

Yours thankfully

Paul


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Try posting this in the Plant ID section...


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Please kindly assist me ID these plants*

1-6 - Please retake the photos in better light. To hard to tell.
7 - Ludwigia adsendens??
9 - Berula erecta
10 - Cyperus eragrostis
11 - Nasturtium officinale
12 - Hydrocotyle bonariensis

I found these from http://www.dwa.gov.za/iwqs/biomon/aquaplantsa/aquaplantid.asp pdf guide.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Please kindly assist me ID these plants*

Hi Paul,

I've merged your threads and moved them to the Plant ID forum where more people are likely to see them and help identify the plants.

--Michael


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

#2 and #11 look like Nasturtium officinale.
#5 looks like Veronica, possibly V. anagallis-aquatica.
#6 could be a Stuckenia, but it's hard to tell from that photo.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Can't ID all of them, but here's what I've got:

#1 is a Ludwigia of some kind
#2 & #11 are, as others have indicated, a watercress species, perhaps N. officianale (formerly Rorippa nasturtium-aquaticum). If that's indeed what it is, it's also edible (not that I'm recommending you eat it).
#5 reminds me of some of the African Ammannia species I've seen. If I had to guess I'd pick something from that genus, maybe A. senegalensis?
#6 looks like Stuckenia pectinata, or at least something similar
#7 another Ludwigia species
#9 looks like a Ranunculus species, maybe R. repens?
#12 a Hydrocotyle species.

Flowers from any of the plants would help us ID them


----------

